# Troll prop how to video



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw this on Halloween forum, and wanted to share it here in case some folks haven't seen it yet.I debated whether this should go here, but it is a link. Maybe this should go in Off topic..anyways, I watched this and all I can say is....well, I'm speechless.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Its a cool idea.... but.. welll..... me too.... speechless...


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Sitting in his shop building a prop while smoking, cussing, burping and talking while nobody else is in the room. I can relate.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hehehe just like a guy - they were never big enough and he couldn't keep his hands off of them.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Sum it up in 7 steps:

Step one: Light a smoke
Step two: Yell at the dog
Step three: Make the boobs bigger!
Step four: Repeat step three.
Step five: Stick it in the main support pipe and pull it.
Step six: Swipe some "old-er ladies shoes"
Step seven: Repeat step three.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

well, for anyone that felt uneasy watching that, THIS is even worse.
the puppy is probably thinking "somebody kill me".

and RUFUS is revealed!!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

"Can we fit any more dogs in this house?"

Don't forget the green beans! 

/weird


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

zip ties.
zip ties!
ZIP TIES.
ZIP TIES!!!
for the love of god they're called ZIP TIES.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

frontyardfright said:


> zip ties.
> zip ties!
> ZIP TIES.
> ZIP TIES!!!
> for the love of god they're called ZIP TIES.


lol, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

yeppers feeling a lil more stupid for watching that one!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

ummmhhhhh? hmmmmm, don't really know what to say.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

dumb a$$ comes in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That guy really does give home haunters a bad name..people will think we're weird..Well, weird in a bad way.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, it's been a while and I haven't seen a better troll 'How to' so for the new members that missed this, here ya go. A royal BUMP from me to you.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> hehehe just like a guy - they were never big enough and he couldn't keep his hands off of them.


*Thank god I wasn't drinking coffee when I read that. Prolly would have choked to death.*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Maybe someone should teach that guy how to EDIT.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The belching and smoking really made that first video. He reminds me of the guys I work with, except for the part about shaping breasts out of chicken wire.

At least he didn't pass gas on film.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh... How I DIDN'T MISS THIS VIDEO.
Hahahaha.
Thanks there Dr. M.
.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Severin said:


> *Thank god I wasn't drinking coffee when I read that. Prolly would have choked to death.*


i totally agree with you.....that comment made my day....


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow...isn't he just a classy kind of fella?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's 8 minutes and twenty three seconds of my life that I will never get back. I wonder how many people hang themselves after watching that video.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMFAO HZ I almost spit soda on my puter after reading that. The guy did have a good how to, but he was priceless. I mean come on smoking, burping and grabbing boobs. What woman can't resist those fine qualities?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

But the point is, we can all make trolls now! I mean, that's gotta be worth something!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah....that's true....but at least watching that made me appreciate the really good men that are out there....anyone's gotta be better then him


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

not just any trolls mind you but now we know how to make BIG TITTIED TROLLS with old lady shoes


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok... Wow... What is there to say? That reminds me, I need to go out and buy some more of those whatchamacallit ziplock thingies


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was thinking about the ladys shoes thing...I wonder if he's meaning "Old shoes that are ladies style" and it's coming out wrong like "shoes belonging to an old lady"?
I'm thinking about this too much.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I would start working on my troll tonight but unfortunately I'm outta smokes, ziplock thingies and old lady shoes...guess I need to stock up tomorrow...


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Totally understandable Stolloween...and are the boobs big enough? 

The cupping action while shaping them was a great visual aid!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

"Big Tittied troll" 

Proving once again guys can find porn in just about anything.

Classic


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

This guy is like the Andrew Dice Clay of home haunters.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

More like the Dice-man's stepdad.

I kept waiting for the camera to switch over to Terry Gilliam in a fatsuit lying on a couch with pork 'n beans all over his face bellowing "I've run outta BEEEEEEEEEANS....!!!"


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Well there 8 mins 23 sec of my life that I will never get back.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

If he makes, ahem, the female anatomy any larger and stuffs it with "things" according to him. It would be too top heavy and fall forward onto some poor tot who will be scarred for life. Oh the horror of it all. LOL


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Devil said:


> Well there 8 mins 23 sec of my life that I will never get back.


haha, I kept thinking there was going to be something cool if I kept watching.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

kevin242 said:


> haha, I kept thinking there was going to be something cool if I kept watching.


Sorry if this comes across rude, but Kevin, but you were sadly mistaken weren't you? I couldn't take more than like 2 minutes of it and I turned it off.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

On the next video he is going to make a robot.........A GIRL ROBOT....... It will be the best prom ever.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I still laugh when I watch this video.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man I keep expecting him to finish it... but noooooo...


----------

